# BENEFIBER- DOES IT HAVE PSYLLIUM?



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW IF BENEFIBER HAS PSYLLIUM IN IT??? I KNOW THAT WAS A PROBLEM FOR ME W/ ANOTHER PRODUCT.THANKS


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

no, no psyllium, it has a diff ingredient


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

No, I believe it has wheat dextrin.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

The old benefiber was better. It had guar gum in it. When they changed it and took out the guar gum it didn't work for me. I have found the exact same stuff as the old benefiber at WalMart called EZfiber.


----------



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok thanks or getting back


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

How did the psyllium effect you?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Psyllium blew me up like a balloon. Had the most horrific gas--EZ fiber (same as the original Benefiber) has no side effects for me.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

OK Thanks for that - no other side effects - they say it can stick in the throat - that's why i asked


----------

